# Ohio



## Patrick

Dayton, Cincinnati or Columbus Ohio anyone?


----------



## jcharcalla

My 20d should be showing up tommorow so I may take a drive to Old Mans cave (from Columbus) this weekend to try it out.


----------



## Digital Matt

I'm up in the northeast, by the lake


----------



## Patrick

I'm near Dayton.

I bet you'll get some nice shots at old mans cave this weekend, wouldn't mind making a trip back there myself but with Christmas a week away my wife would probably have my head.LOL

Would be a nice meet-up place.


----------



## MotorPsycho

hi there... i'm a nomad... i wonder back and forth between cincinnati, middletown, and dayton. where is this "old mans cave" you speak of?


----------



## Patrick

Hocking Hills area. South eastern, i guess you'd call it, Ohio.
Really neat place.


----------



## jcharcalla

I'm still not sure what I will be doing. My camera showed up but the compact flash card I orderd has not arrived yet. I think we should plan a group outing in the future. Here are some photos I took last weekend in the old mans cave area.


----------



## Patrick

I'm in.

Nice Pics BTW.:thumbup:


----------



## df3photo

Hey, I maybe down with a trip... sometime....I'm up in Erie, PA but I can make it to Columbus and I can carpool with JCharcalla. Btw. Oldmans cave ROCKS! (and not just because thats what its made of...)


----------



## Patrick

df3photo said:
			
		

> Hey, I maybe down with a trip... sometime....I'm up in Erie, PA but I can make it to Columbus and I can carpool with JCharcalla. Btw. Oldmans cave ROCKS! (and not just because thats what its made of...)


 
Erie? My mother lives near Meadsville PA and makes alot of trips to Erie. 

I've never been to old mans cave in the winter, but after seeing the pics looks very interesting. Would be a place to break out even the ol' Kodak Tri-X.


----------



## jcharcalla

Here is a shot to give you an idea of the scale of the ice there. From what one of the people we met there told us there is alot more ice to come.


----------



## skiboarder72

im in western new york, maybe i'll have to join in


----------



## MotorPsycho

yea... i might be up for that as well


----------



## Patrick

:thumbup: :thumbup: 


			
				jcharcalla said:
			
		

> Here is a shot to give you an idea of the scale of the ice there. From what one of the people we met there told us there is alot more ice to come.


 
:thumbup: :thumbup:  COOL


----------



## Patrick

jcharcalla said:
			
		

> Here is a shot to give you an idea of the scale of the ice there. From what one of the people we met there told us there is alot more ice to come.


 

I wonder with all the warm weather we've had if we'll have a chance this year?


----------



## jcharcalla

Patrick said:
			
		

> I wonder with all the warm weather we've had if we'll have a chance this year?


Yeah with it being 45 in today I'm starting to worry that i've seen the last of the Hocking hills ice for the year.


----------



## BELLESPHOTOSNAPS

cincinnati!


----------



## AMR12782

Patrick said:
			
		

> Hocking Hills area. South eastern, i guess you'd call it, Ohio.
> Really neat place.



That is our favorite "get away"! We go every year!  I love it! We are going in November! I can't wait!


----------



## jhodges10

Assuming you didn't notice this is a seven year old thread.


----------

